# 11/4 surf action!



## Benw86 (Aug 16, 2011)

This is my first post so hopefully i do it right. Me and the family went out to the beach between grayton and rosemarry this morning around 7. Right off the bat it started with a hook up! Didn't really catch what we were targeting (pompano) but we wound up with 13 whiting, 1 pompano (my first!), a small flounder, And a slot red to the bank but broke off at my brothers feet!! We were fishing with live shrimp that we peeled. My wife wound up with the most fish with 7 of the whiting! Good times and tight lines!


----------



## GatorBane (Jan 11, 2010)

That's great man. Congrats. Grayton beach is a beautiful place.


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Fishing Fun*

That's what fishing is all about. A nice day in the sun; some fish and family!

That's a nice mess of whiting. A very nice report. C2


----------



## SHAKE N' BAKE (Jul 31, 2012)

Very nice whiting, sounds like a good day.


----------



## LUNDY (Aug 23, 2012)

looks like a great day on the water to me! congrats


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Nice report, good sized whiting!


----------



## devndeb (Mar 16, 2008)

Welcome to the forum...and that report was JUST right...keep em coming...:clapping::clapping:


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice whiting !The pompano should be here any day now .


----------



## Benw86 (Aug 16, 2011)

GROUPERKING said:


> Nice whiting !The pompano should be here any day now .


 I Sure hope so we are gonna try them again this weekend. Just the one pomp and I think I'm hooked! The wife sure is it was hard to get her off the beach! Fished till we ran out of bait.


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

What is a whiting? Are they a type of drum or a type of trout? And are they good eating? Looks like it was a great morning. Its always a great day when you can fish and hang out with the Family at the same time. The best of both worlds! O*D*W


----------



## Benw86 (Aug 16, 2011)

OTTE*DA*WORM said:


> What is a whiting? Are they a type of drum or a type of trout? And are they good eating? Looks like it was a great morning. Its always a great day when you can fish and hang out with the Family at the same time. The best of both worlds! O*D*W


Its a bottom feeder... Mouth is shaped kinda like a redfish...And they are EXCELLENT to eat!


----------



## punkfishking (May 11, 2010)

Good job man. Every time I go popano fishing, I catch everything else too.


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Welcome aboard! Those are some STUD whiting!! Nice job man and you have the family with you is a bonus!


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Whiting*

Also known as a Ground Mullet. Excellent food fare.

The weather is cooperating with these cold fronts. The Pompano should be here(on the beach) pretty soon. :thumbup: C2


----------



## Dynamic (Oct 3, 2007)

Charlie2 said:


> Also known as a Ground Mullet. Excellent food fare.
> 
> The weather is cooperating with these cold fronts. The Pompano should be here(on the beach) pretty soon. :thumbup: C2


That's good to know. I thought the pompano would be gone with the cold weather.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

They are very good to eat..!!


----------



## minkmaster (Apr 5, 2008)

We caught the fire out of them on St George Island this summer.


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

I might have to give surf fishing a try. I am always up to eating new kinds of foods. Do you fish for them just past the breakers or farther out? O*D*W


----------



## Bonsaifishrman (Mar 17, 2009)

OTTE*DA*WORM said:


> I might have to give surf fishing a try. I am always up to eating new kinds of foods. Do you fish for them just past the breakers or farther out? O*D*W


Whiting are in the drum family. Look a little like a white redfish. They are easy to catch. You can get a pomp pre rig in Gulf Breeze. All that is, is a mono rig with a tied loop at each end. They are about 24" long. The top loop goes into to your swivel on your line end. The bottom loop goes to a pyramid sinker 2,3,4,5 ounces depending on surf conditions. Down the length of this rig is 2 snelled side loops that stick straight out for looping into your hooks. Usually a # 2,3 or 4, your choice on size bait you want to use. You can either catch fresh or buy frozen sand fleas for bait. Or you can use fresh shrimp from Patty's. Or any frozen shrimp for that matter. I cut a shrimp into 2 or 3 pieces with a pair of scissors. Nice clean cut. 

The whiting run up close to the beach in 2 foot of water. My wife outcatches me because she can't cast far. So she gets the whiting. I on the other hand go after pompano and they are out further in deeper water. Or out as far as you can cast on a good day. There are also blue fish, redfish, black drum and possible sheephead and flounder this time of the year. But the whiting are always there usually. 

Good luck.


----------



## Inn Deep (Oct 3, 2007)

"Also known as a Ground Mullet. Excellent food fare."

Actually whiting and ground mullet are 2 different species. Ground mullet are more in the bays and whiting in the surf. They do lok very much alike. Ground mullet have light horizintal stripes and i forget which one has a black tip on it's tail just fyi


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Whiting vs Ground Mullet*



Inn Deep said:


> "Also known as a Ground Mullet. Excellent food fare."
> 
> Actually whiting and ground mullet are 2 different species. Ground mullet are more in the bays and whiting in the surf. They do lok very much alike. Ground mullet have light horizintal stripes and i forget which one has a black tip on it's tail just fyi


Thanks; now I that I've learned something new.

You can teach an old dog new tricks. C2


----------

